# DIY Climbing Sticks



## millsy2324 (Nov 6, 2013)

Anyone have any good blue prints for homemade climbing sticks! I mostly hunt from tree stands and would really like to set up many locations with my lonewolf stand! Pictures would be great!


----------



## DuckArrow (Dec 21, 2013)

Here is one I've made. I wouldn't recommend it if you needed to take it down often. Luckily, our family farm is only hunted by my father and myself so I rarely move stands. My dad's a welder so it cost me $13 for the climbing stick and that was the ratchet straps I use to hold it to the tree. 

22'- 2" boiler pipe taken out to a coal burning power plant is the pole
8"- 3/4 black iron pipe offset 18" apart are the steps
Old Lawn mower blades (brother runs a lawn care company) are the top steps, and yes they are dull I made sure.

I just used metal I had on hand on this project and it works great. I did make it where it is 2-11' sections that lock together for easier moving. I made the top steps from the mower blades so it wouldn't matter on which side of the tree I hung my lock on. I also added a hand rail the last 28" or so to hold on to. All total I would bet she weighs about 75-80 lbs. If you were about to make it out of aluminum it would probably weigh 40 lbs, but I wasn't worried or spending the money when I can build it and leave it for years.


----------



## DuckArrow (Dec 21, 2013)

Here are two others I have built over the years. I don't like them that much cause the are shorter, and I didn't get them off the tree very far. Not being off the tree very far makes it hard to get more than just your toes on the step. I've slipped a few times and decided to change my sticks.


----------



## deerhunter0709 (Feb 27, 2011)

What if you were to apply a grip tape similar to that on a skateboard or on the edge of some steps? that should fix the slipping issue. I believe they sell that kind of tape at hardware stores


----------



## deerhunter0709 (Feb 27, 2011)

I was wondering if it would be a good idea to use 5/8" rebar and 1.5" square tubing to make steps? I'd make 4ft sections of 1.5" square tubing as the vertical part and the rebar welded to that as the steps. I'd probably use 1ft pieces of rebar so there would be 5.25" on both sides because there are a lot of spare 5/8" rebar pieces at my work. Do you all think the rebar is strong enough? Would it bend? I know rebar is a pretty flexible metal but idk if it's that flexible. And then id use an angle iron V on the tree side to hold it off of the tree and ratchet strap it at the top and bottom of each section. I thought rebar would also be good because of the roughness for grip as well. Just don't know if 5/8 is strong enough rebar to hold me (180lb plus gear)


----------



## DuckArrow (Dec 21, 2013)

i made one of of 2" tubing and 5/8" rebar it bent, unless your feet were right up against the tubing. I went back and built them like the Summit swiftree sticks and they work better. However, it added a good bit of weight to the pole.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*sticks/steps*

Like these??? Sorry no plans


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*new steps*

Just built a prototype at lunch I am going to try out. Basically a sleeve that a 1/2" lag will run through. Should give the lag support and make a nice step, private ground of course.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I put a lot of thought and effort into trying to come up with the most cost effective versatile climbing solution. I went with the more flexible option of hang on steps. they look like this:







I painted them with a rubber coating and camo colors. I slid a carrying board through the inside they nestle together into about a 15" x 2" x 2" block. That fits easily in even a small pack and they are easy to setup. All that is great but after buying the straps and the paint I have about $50.00 and 5 hours worth of labor into them. 

After I went to all that effort I found these
http://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/swivelimb-16-climbing-stick?a=1724992
they are 16 foot climbing sticks in 3 pieces for $25.00. I have no idea how they can possibly make them for that little money? I bought 2 sets of them. I was less than optimistic that they would be usable but I was pleasantly surprised. They seemed to be pretty well put together except for the 5 and half feet makes them a bit of a challenge to carry in they are a pretty decent solution. Now I only use my climbing blocks for temporary setups and public land installations. I can't even buy the uncut aluminum for my climbing blocks for $25.00


----------

